# Marks



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's start off by saying i'm not a bbw, im the ffa that likes the bhm. but like last year or so i gained a bit of weight on my small frame pretty quickly and ended up with a few deep dark and wide stretch marks. I'm not talking like even small white ones, i mean it looks like ive been in a knife fight. : ( 
tr;dr I hate these marks, how do i get rid of them? .


----------



## firefly (Feb 12, 2010)

You can't get rid of them - you only have to wait. As time goes by, they'll turn into the (small) white ones....


----------



## Tania (Feb 12, 2010)

They won't get smaller unless you lose some of the weight. The color will fade eventually, though.


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never tried them but there are salves out there that reduce scarring. Check at a pharmacy. Maybe they'll help at least reduce the redness a little more quickly.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I have the same type of stretch marks on my side/stomach area.

You cant get rid of them. They will fade to white over time, like a scar. Mine have never went down in size either, just from the purple/red color of a new one, to a whitish/lighter skin tone color.


----------



## olwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Siren, you might want to do a search in the health board since there are several threads there about stretch marks and how to get rid of them. I suggest cocoa butter, tho it probably is mentioned in one of those other threads.

I've had mine for so long, I don't even think about it. They've just always been there. It's just never occurred to me to get rid of them. :shrugs:


----------



## steely (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with Olwen, if the worst thing I have to deal with is stretch marks, I will consider myself blessed.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 13, 2010)

I suggest a combo of Mederma (a scar treatment, because that is basically what a stretch mark is) and depending on your skin type, an oil that will help with elasticity. This will help them heal up in a healthy way and hopefully prevent any further skin damage. There is also a great oil combo made for pregnant mamas, I have heard good things about it. If you have pretty tolerant skin that is on the dry side, try olive oil or cocoa butter. These both work great. If you have oily skin to begin with, I suggest something like Jojoba. As for that pesky itching, I would go with a combo of benadryl liquid itch relief and a non scented powder. Regular old cornstarch works wonders as it absorbs your sweat and keeps you from developing irritation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2010)

tinkerbell said:


> Yeah, I have the same type of stretch marks on my side/stomach area.
> 
> You cant get rid of them. They will fade to white over time, like a scar. Mine have never went down in size either, just from the purple/red color of a new one, to a whitish/lighter skin tone color.



As do I. Mine are deep and wide- my skin was literally ripped apart from rapid growth during pregnancy and they have not shrank a bit in 18 years. Mine have faded but do turn that purple color again when cold........


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

TheDragonsPearl said:


> I suggest a combo of Mederma (a scar treatment, because that is basically what a stretch mark is) and depending on your skin type, an oil that will help with elasticity. This will help them heal up in a healthy way and hopefully prevent any further skin damage. There is also a great oil combo made for pregnant mamas, I have heard good things about it. If you have pretty tolerant skin that is on the dry side, try olive oil or cocoa butter. These both work great. If you have oily skin to begin with, I suggest something like Jojoba. As for that pesky itching, I would go with a combo of benadryl liquid itch relief and a non scented powder. Regular old cornstarch works wonders as it absorbs your sweat and keeps you from developing irritation.



Thanks, that's a lot of helpful info. Cornstarch?! Now that's interesting. ha ha



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As do I. Mine are deep and wide- my skin was literally ripped apart from rapid growth during pregnancy and they have not shrank a bit in 18 years.



That will probably happen to me as well D: Oh no >_<


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yes, cornstarch can be a real life saver! Especially if you're like me and have thunder thighs but like to wear pantyhose sometimes. Keeps you from getting a sweat rash aka gald on your thighs and tum tum. Washes off easily and leaves your skin soft too.


----------



## Teleute (Feb 16, 2010)

A warning about cornstarch, though - cornstarch used in sweaty areas can encourage yeast infections in the skin, as the cornstarch is essentially "food" for the little yeasties. If you never ever have problems with yeast infections, you're probably okay, but if you do start having any symptoms (rash, itching, etc) you might want to try using lotrimin (yes, the athlete's foot stuff - same type of organism) on the area instead of the cornstarch.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 16, 2010)

I ran across this blog entry about stretch marks. She calls it her "Ode to Stretch Marks."

I have them, and I don't really know any woman (even my thin friends) who don't have them somewhere on their body. I'm not saying everyone must love them if they don't, but I just want to present the other side - that some of us (like me) have made peace with our stretch marks, and just embrace them as another part of our body's changing and developing over time.

It's like the rings of a tree.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I ran across this blog entry about stretch marks. She calls it her "Ode to Stretch Marks."
> 
> I have them, and I don't really know any woman (even my thin friends) who don't have them somewhere on their body. I'm not saying everyone must love them if they don't, but I just want to present the other side - that some of us (like me) have made peace with our stretch marks, and just embrace them as another part of our body's changing and developing over time.
> 
> It's like the rings of a tree.


I like mine, too. Think they're kinda cute, actually. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 16, 2010)

siren_ said:


> That will probably happen to me as well D: Oh no >_<



It's okay though....you get to keep the children along with the stretch marks


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 16, 2010)

Teleute said:


> A warning about cornstarch, though - cornstarch used in sweaty areas can encourage yeast infections in the skin, as the cornstarch is essentially "food" for the little yeasties. If you never ever have problems with yeast infections, you're probably okay, but if you do start having any symptoms (rash, itching, etc) you might want to try using lotrimin (yes, the athlete's foot stuff - same type of organism) on the area instead of the cornstarch.



A very good point I neglected to mention! Thanks Teleute!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

Carol's Daughter Scar Butter. It's all natural and all products from CD are home recipes. I swear by it not only for stretch marks but also for large deep scars I have as souvenirs from MRSA.
My medical team and visiting nurses still can't believe how healthy and small the scars/marks have become.
To see my scars now you would never believe how huge the original wounds were.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2010)

Another option to consider is laser treatment. I haven't tried it but I've heard it works well. I've had laser treatments for other stuff though and it can get expensive and a little painful at times. 

Here's a link to the place I went - http://www.americanlaser.com/ - they have locations around the US that offer the treatment.


----------

